# 1949 Merc



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Just saw the Round 2 has reissued this venerable kit, with reproduction original packaging.

Brings a tear to my eye. The '49 Merc was my first kit ever. It got trashed years ago, but I bought a reissue about ten years ago, and later found an original box. Naturally I transferred the reissue parts to the box and now I can engage in a little more nostalgia.

I'll probably get the reissue and build her again.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I think every modeler has at least one kit that they have a specific attraction to beyond simply liking the subject matter, probably for nostalgic reasons if nothing else. It can be fun to build that kit (or those kits) again later in life and re-live those memories to a degree. On the other hand, sometimes it seems building models was more fun back then when I wasn't so concerned with things like filling seams, finding the exact colors of paints, fixing the little details that were wrong, detail painting and weathering, etc..

Be sure to post photos when you get around to building this one again! :thumbsup:


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

Is this the car you"re talking about?


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I have a modified Jimmy Flintstone body for that car, If you're interested we could make a deal. 

The body is in this video, starting about 2:20


----------



## t_stew78 (Mar 10, 2012)

SlickRick said:


> Is this the car you"re talking about?


This is on my "to get" list, really want to do the stock car version!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Sharp looking Mercury ! Great work.


----------

